# partition substrate: what to use?



## jarthel (26 Dec 2009)

I came across threads that talk about the subject but I'm not really sure what is the item.

clear acrylic is 1thing I know but  what I've seen are quite thick and would not bend at all.

people have mentioned rainstrip and other items. maybe you can give links to a photo of the product (or link to the product info) so I can look at the local hardware/gardening shop?

thank you


----------



## samc (26 Dec 2009)

i use the same sheets they use for overhead projectors. the stuff i used in my pico.

this stuff it really good for smaller tanks although for a bigger tank than nano i would use something more substantial like the garden edging saintly uses. 













he use smilar stuff to this. or did. but anything similar will be fine. you would want to leave it about 5mm above the substrate as shrimp tend to mix it up. although most people cover the line in moss or riccia stones aswell


----------



## jarthel (26 Dec 2009)

thank you. I've seen something similar to lawn edging here. but I believe it's called something else.

I'll check it out. 

------------

fyi:  I'm mostly concern with runner plants as my foreground would be slow growing marsilea hirsuta (a native to australia).


----------



## NatureBoy (3 Jan 2010)

I'm keen to experiment with clay in an aquascape, to create a riverbank type terrace... most rivers and streams have a fair amount of clay and I want to see if it can be used to enhance a scape.  Anyone tried it?


----------

